# Hand Cannons



## THE BIG EVIL (Apr 16, 2004)

WHAT IS THE BIGGEST AND BEST HAND CANNON ?%-}


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 16, 2004)

Biggest in terms of Caliber or power?  obviously the power award would go to either the new S&W .500 or to the .500 Maximum.  In terms of size there have been muzzleloading pistols of at least .76 caliber.  And the best? depends on your personal preferences and your pupose for the gun.  Personally I don't really see the need for anything larger than the tried and true .44 Rem. Magnum...maybe the .454 Casull.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I remember handling a 12 ga., single shot pistol at a pawn shop in Jacksonville, N.C. back in the early 90s.  The barrel swiveled on a pivot in front of the trigger guard for loading.  I'd think that qualifies as a hand cannon.


----------



## OULobo (Apr 16, 2004)

Expanding on the subject. . .does anyone know what has the highest muzzle velocity?


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 16, 2004)

speaking on the single barreled 12 guage....

I had the single and double barreled version...they are part of a survival kit.
 I had to do the obviuos and tried to fire both without the barrel extensions.....
I carry a .22magnum darringer now!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 16, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Expanding on the subject. . .does anyone know what has the highest muzzle velocity?


I would imagine that there are at least a couple of them that can claim top honors for MV depending on the manufacturer of the powder used and the amount packed into the casing.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 16, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I remember handling a 12 ga., single shot pistol  I'd think that qualifies as a hand cannon.


Yeah I'd say it does...lol  There are also single-shot handguns made by Thomson-Center that are chambered in rifle cartriges all the way up to 7mm Magnum.  But for the purposes of this discussion I was only referring to traditional pistol rounds.  However, Magnum Research makes revolvers chambered for both .45-70 and .444 Marlin. (ouch!)


----------



## Seig (Apr 19, 2004)

Personally,
For knock down and stay down power.  I like my traditional 1911 .45  For something with a little less recoil for the wife, I like the .40 S&W


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 19, 2004)

I've fired that TC 45-70. Oh my Dear Lord that thing is a beast.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 20, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Personally,
> For knock down and stay down power.  I like my traditional 1911 .45


 I'm definately with you on this one.  IMHO the 1911 is the finest all-around handgun ever devised.


----------



## Akula (Apr 21, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Expanding on the subject. . .does anyone know what has the highest muzzle velocity?



I found this interesting little chart off of a Google search that had different handgun velocities.  I checked the data with Winchester's website, and the numbers seem to be accurate.  Off sheer numbers, the winner is ... 454 Casull  - 1800 feet per second at the muzzle, and it's the only round listed that has over (way over) 1,000 foot pounds of energy.


----------



## 8253 (Apr 22, 2004)

maybe not the biggest but my favorite, colt 1911A1 .45


----------



## Stick Dummy (Apr 25, 2004)

I believe the VERY largest is a pair of Bolt action .50 caliber BMG chambered single shot pistols made by a well known custom rifle shop.

750 grain projectile at over 2000 fps

  The muzzle brake on the one I fired was the size of a soda can with a LOT of 1/4" vent holes.

  Recoil wasn't that bad as it weighed about 10-14 pounds, but the muzzle blast lit the carpet covering the benchtop on fire..........


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 26, 2004)

a single-shot .50 BMG _Pistol_...OUCH!!!  If I had the chance to shoot one I couldn't pass it up but I don't think that's something you'd want to shoot much.


----------



## white eagle (Apr 30, 2004)

Hand cannons well I think that a ruger super redhawk in 454 casull is hard to beat You may want to wear a glove or wrist support of some sort but for pure killing power it is very hard to beat load it up with some heavy for caliber hard cast lead and there aint nothing on this planet that will take its punishment


----------



## muaythaifreak (May 31, 2004)

My vote also goes for the .454 Casull.  Man that's a fun round to throw downrange.  It dessimates watermelons!!


----------

